#ubuntu-design 2012-06-12
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> does this team have a mailing list?
<dholbach> I'm asking because Bjoern Michaelsen asked me about https://plus.google.com/u/0/101094190333184858950/posts/ANt6rhYcsC3
<thorwil> dholbach: no
<thorwil> dholbach: the unity-design list could have been a match, at least back when it was known as ayatana. (now it suggests a narrower scope)
<dholbach> hum, ok :/
#ubuntu-design 2012-06-14
<mpt> Just drafted: Design sketches for LVM in the Ubuntu installer <https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I/edit#heading=h.v8wi3omt1z0>
<mpt> Just completed: Design for accessing the error reports you submitted with the error tracker. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker#previous>
#ubuntu-design 2012-06-15
<mpt> Now working on: Design for LVM in the Ubuntu installer. <https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I/edit#heading=h.v8wi3omt1z0> Discussion in #ubuntu-installer if you're interested.
#ubuntu-design 2013-06-16
 * snwh is away: Away
#ubuntu-design 2015-06-08
<stevenm> ......    https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%22pictogram_svgs.zip%22&t=canonical
<stevenm> says 71 results  ...  as in 71 pictograms
<stevenm> but there are only 68 - any ideas what's wrong with the search/wordpress?
<stevenm> oops wrong link... http://design.ubuntu.com/downloads?metadata=element-pictogram
<stevenm> i think the missing ones *may* be desktop, laptop and server
<stevenm> wendar, I ask you since you've set the topic - - am in the wrong place for discussion on design.ubuntu.com ?
#ubuntu-design 2015-06-09
<stevenm> hellooooooooooooo yet another completely pointless ubuntu channel where no one says anything :)
#ubuntu-design 2015-06-11
<stevenm> Hey - anyone alive in here today?
<kemmko> alive
<stevenm> wooo!
<kemmko> :)
<stevenm> kemmko, are you perhaps someone who can fix design.ubuntu.com if I've noticed it's slightly broken?
<kemmko> stevenm: it depends….what is broken?
<stevenm> http://design.ubuntu.com/downloads?metadata=element-pictogram
<stevenm> see how it says 71 results?
<kemmko> yes
<stevenm> it doesn't show 71 results... it shows 68
<kemmko> uhhh
<kemmko> well…let me find out who can fix that
<stevenm> my *guess* would be the server, desktop and laptop pictograms are missing
<stevenm> but that's just a guess based on how I know those pictograms *did* exist at some point - and don't appear to be in those results
<stevenm> kemmko, do you know anyone who can fix it?
<kemmko> stevenm: no, not yet
<kemmko> stevenm:  did you try to report a bug?
<kemmko> stevenm:  if you scroll down, you can see a link saying "report a bug on this site"
<mpt> kemmko, in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText?action=diff&rev2=54&rev1=53#keyboard-hardware> I introduce an “element field” for entering/editing keyboard combos. Maybe it will be just custom to that screen, but Dekko might benefit from something similar for addresses.
<mpt> I just looked up the equivalent in OS X, it’s called a “token field”. <https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/OSXHIGuidelines/ControlsText.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/20000957-CH51-SW4>
<mpt> Windows doesn’t seem to have an equivalent
<mpt> kemmko, the “Tags” field in Firefox’s “Bookmark This Page” popover is another example of a field that would be much harder to make mistakes with if it was an element/token field rather than a standard text field
<mpt> kemmko, should I write this up for discussing with the SDK team?
#ubuntu-design 2016-06-15
<sladen> JohnLea___: I'm in a conference today
<JohnLea___> sladen; no worries, thanks for the msg ;-)
<JohnLea___> sladen; I was double booked so one less meeting helps me out!
<sladen> JohnLea___: ta!
